# Review of Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete EXtended



## donbodin (Mar 14, 2018)

Sample Library Review contributor Steven McDonald shares a detailed review and some great VIDEO examples of Chris Hein Solo Stings Complete EXtended which now comes with 14 Violin, Viola, Celli and Bass instruments each with 38 articulations!
Full written review, demos and more: http://bit.ly/2FQ2Pk7



Chris Hein Solo Strings Complete EXtended Version sells for $599.00 from Service: http://bit.ly/2IpD6xF


----------

